# ASC Payment Indicators



## Nickie (Jun 15, 2012)

I am new to Dermatology billing and have a question regarding codes attached to Mohs procedures (17311-17314) and Destruction procedures (17260-17286). What do the "P2" and "P3" ASC Payment Indicators and "T" OPPS Status Indicators indicate? Can Mohs and Destruction procedures only be billed as an "Office" place of service?

Thank You!


----------

